# doesn't create network interface ga-x58a-ud3r

## Mastermax81

Hi, I give a new install of gentoo, from the cdimage fully work the ethernet but when reboot don't have a network interface.

 :Sad: 

The modules load without error.

If I press 'ifconfig' view only 'net lo'

I tried to selected .config for kernel and a genkernel but we have idem error.

----------

## Maitreya

what does 

```

dmesg |grep net

```

return?

----------

## Mastermax81

Thanks, Finally after I understand the problem!!

If i use "ifconfig -a", I view "eth0" change in "enp7s0"

Why??

I change /etc/init.d/net.eth0 to /etc/init.d/net.enp7s0

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Hu

You installed a brain damaged version of udev and did not tell it not to be stupid.  It helpfully mangled your network device name.  Search for "predictable network interface names" to read about this mess in great detail.

----------

## Maitreya

 :Very Happy: 

I Actually started to reply to the reason why, but could not find a way to not be cynical or snarky so I refrained

----------

